# problems using vinyl cutter to create template for rhinestones



## astills (Aug 6, 2011)

hi, i recently bought a graphtec ce 5000 60 and also the rwear studio software in order to create rhinestone designs for my t-shirts. i have created my designs on rwear but for some reason i cannot get the cutter to cut deep enough through the vinyl.(which will be my stencil for the rhinestones)
someone suggested copying my design and overlaying it over my original design several times to make the plotter go over it more time and make the cuts deeper. this has worked a bit but some of our designs are not being recognised as one file to copy but as individual dots (therefore it only copies one dot per time!)
how do i convert my design into one readable file by rwear so i can copy and paste it over my original design? or is there an alternative method to make the plotter cut deeper?
i have no idea what i am doing as i am new to this
thanks


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

I dont use the R wear .. but do use a Graphtec ce 5000 60.. I find the 60 degree blade with 2 passes works the best at cutting a design. The downforce is between 27 and 30 depending on the material I am going to use. I use less on sticky flock.. more on hartico..


----------



## dakotasden (Aug 21, 2008)

are you using the red holder with the proper blades to cut the resist? you should be using the CB15N-1 holder with a 60 degree blade for that holder to cut resist for stoning


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Graphtec Blue holder 60* blade, force 27, speed 20 , 2 passes


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

mfatty500 said:


> Graphtec Blue holder 60* blade, force 27, speed 20 , 2 passes


I havent used the red holder either ... but the blue works fine ...but I am not doing hundreds of templates a day either ..


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Amandazon247 said:


> I dont use the R wear .. but do use a Graphtec ce 5000 60.. I find the 60 degree blade with 2 passes works the best at cutting a design. The downforce is between 27 and 30 depending on the material I am going to use. I use less on sticky flock.. more on hartico..


I was at a customer's shop the other day who has a Graphtec cutter and wanted my help with getting a template from the software to the cutter. He only had a 45* blade and a blue tip blade holder. We were using Sticky Flock and ended up with one pass and a down force of 24 and it cut very clean. I was then told by the product manager at Graphtec that it's more important to have more down force and less blade extension than vice versa. So don't extend your blade too far but increase your down force.

Hope this helps!


----------

